# Stabilizer length?



## Hoyt Ark (Aug 17, 2010)

How do you determine the proper stabilizer length and side or v bar lenthg for shooting open classes in 3D tournaments?


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

TTT. I would like to know the same thing............?


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

As was stated in Hoosier bowman's post check out the article GRIV did on stabilization, great read and talks about lengths, weight, and even stiffness of stabs. You can check it out on www.archerylearningcenter.com's website or you might find it on here not sure. But do read it you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Always been a trial and error thing for myself.

From taking pictures it seems 30" seems to be very popular and is always a good start. You always want a back side bar to offset the weight of site for proper balance. 
DB


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I think I'm gonna bite the bullet and get a 30 inch stab. Anybody got one they want to sell?


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hoyt Ark said:


> How do you determine the proper stabilizer length and side or v bar lenthg for shooting open classes in 3D tournaments?


There are no steadfast rules on this. But a few things come into play. How long is your bow's A to A, draw length and so on. I would recommend you call up and ask to speak with Erick Hall or Bill Leven at Doinker. They will be more than willing to help, won't try to sell you anything , and, does not matter what stab you have or are going with . They are just there to help and really want everyone to enjoy shooting ang getting the most out of it. If you would like to call them the number is (661) 948-7900

As for me, I personally like a 28 to 30 inch stab and I am a 28.5 DL shooter and generally shoot 36 inches A to A and shorter.


----------



## Hoyt Ark (Aug 17, 2010)

asa1485 said:


> There are no steadfast rules on this. But a few things come into play. How long is your bow's A to A, draw length and so on. I would recommend you call up and ask to speak with Erick Hall or Bill Leven at Doinker. They will be more than willing to help, won't try to sell you anything , and, does not matter what stab you have or are going with . They are just there to help and really want everyone to enjoy shooting ang getting the most out of it. If you would like to call them the number is (661) 948-7900
> As for me, I personally like a 28 to 30 inch stab and I am a 28.5 DL shooter and generally shoot 36 inches A to A and shorter.


My A to A is 41" and my draw length is 31". Any suggestions?


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I personally would go 30 with at least a 10 inch side (preferrably 12). They recommend 3 ounces of weight out front and 6 on the side to start. If you use two side bars, you can divide that weight up. This is just a starting point. You may not like as much .


----------



## Hoyt Ark (Aug 17, 2010)

asa1485 said:


> I personally would go 30 with at least a 10 inch side (preferrably 12). They recommend 3 ounces of weight out front and 6 on the side to start. If you use two side bars, you can divide that weight up. This is just a starting point. You may not like as much .


Won't to go with 2 side bars[v bar]. How do you divide the the weight up?! If you would please explain. Thanks !


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

As mentioned - it comes down to a few things; 

- Your bow. Different bows handle different lengths and weight differently...(is that different enough, LOL). Longer axle length bows seem to handle the longer bars and heavier weights better. Beefier risered bows, such as the mathews Apex and A7 do the same. Shorter axled bows or hunting bows doubling as target bows can use the longer bars, but are better suited with a shorter bar, 24 or so...Lighter bows like less weight to balance...etc. 

- Your shooting style. If you anchor and hold for a long time...let down...hold again...you may not have a steady sight picture with a ton of weight - simply from fatigue. Longer armed archers with long draws may do better with a longer bar like someone with T-Rex arms may have trouble with a long bar. (for arguements sake I consider a 30+ inches long and 18-24 inches short).

- Your Venue. Probably the smallest determing factor in my eyes, but equally important. I shoot a 30 inch bar for spots, but find 30 too long for 3D...for 3D I opt for a 24 inch bar with a 12 inch back bar. 

Setting up a bar system isn't rocket science, but fine tuning them can be...

Typically the front bar will have 2-3 ounces and the side bar will have at least double that..fine tuning with weights to acheave perfect balance AT FULL DRAW will take time...

It is your personal preferance if you want to run a single back bar or a set of vbars...I run only a single 12 inch side bar on all of my set ups. 

In regards to HoytArk's bow above...a 41 inch bow with a long draw like he has will be a good foundation to support a longer bar. Depending on the venue i would go 27-30 for 3D and 30-36 for spots. 3 ounces up front to start. Since you wan't to run a set of v-bars, I would reccomend 12 inchers at least, maybe even 15's...the weight on the opposite side of your sight will be heavier...say double plus 1 ounce of your front weight, so 7 ounces. The sight side bar will have less...

Dan Shultz
B-Stinger Pro Staff


----------



## tworinger (Feb 17, 2009)

one other to add to above heavy relex risers like most hunting bows will react better with shorter front bars to bring the weight closer and require less out front to counter act the weight of the front side of the bow and take more weight in the rear case in point i like a heavy bow so curently i run a 20 front with 4 ounces and have 14oz.out back on a vendeta xl to get it just right for me and use 2 10"rear bars but with the advent of very stiff bars out now I will be switching to the doinker fatty @22.75 for the front and 12"in the rearwill probably take an oz.of the front and run about the same on the back but for the M.M. i run 6oz up front and 11 out back becuase of the deflex riser i need more out fron't


----------



## BowStrapped (Aug 3, 2010)

I probably have 15+ stablizers...its an addiction 

I just try different setups from short to long to get a feel for what works best for whatever setup Im shooting. The norm for me is always a off set bar or a full v-bar setup.


----------

